# My just collected Jaguar S Type R



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Excuse me if I ramble but its nice to keep a record of where I'm at car wise and how I got there

Few weeks ago we found that 4 cars between the two of us was not really viable / desirable so wanted to reduce the fleet to 3. never wanting to do things the simple way decided to sell 2 of them and acquire another

The fleet as it was:

986 Boxster S - great car in lovely condition and no desire to sell just yet
Citroen C2 Design - perfect town car and for o/hs 6 mile per day commute
Alfa GTV V6 - much time and money spent, as good as I could get it
Saab 9-5 aero - bought 12 months previously as a safe, comfortable family hack

After some deliberation the decision was taken to sell the Alfa, when that was sold the Saab would be sold and then a new family holdall would be acquired

The Alfa was a real good one with lots of history, low miles for the year, the right mods and was known in Alfa circles. Two days after being advertised it was sold for 3100 shy of the asking price to the first person to view - more quickly than I was anticipating

Time to sell the 9-5 - this was advertised and sold for full asking price to the first person to enquire less than 24 hours after being advertised - another quicker than expected sale

With two of the four cars gone it was now clearly time to search for a new family holdall, I had the urge to go down the Jaguar route, my dad ran several XJ6's and somehow felt that the time was right to follow in his footsteps.

Initially I was considering X308's, either a very late 3.2 or perhaps even an XJR, then I started to look at 3.0 V6 X350's but the only one I found had been sold

My o/h asked 'why not an S Type' - to be honest I'd never considered one and when I read about current / previous owners seemed to like them, particularly if it was the R version

doing some research I discovered that only 1,242 S Type R's were produced for the UK market so finding one was not going to be especially easy

Considering condition and history more important than mileage and age I started looking, discovering a wide variance in price and most for sale being private sales which was not really a concern

My search was always going to be limited by the fact I'd promised not to spend more than 5k but after a day one car leapt out at me - dealer sale down in Kent, good description, good quality photos, reasonable mileage and a nice colour combination. Only problem was the price was above my budget

Firing off an enquiry email stating the maximum I was prepared to pay I got a very quick and professional response stating that a deal was possible - a phonecall the following morning saw me placing a £500 deposit, refundable if on viewing the car was not as described.

I could not make the 4 train, 200 mile journey for just over a week but dealer was doing everything right, the car being marked as sold on their website within 20 minutes of me paying the deposit.

Fast forward to yesterday and I made the journey down to view and hopefully collect the car. days like that always get me nervous - will it live up to expectations, what are my options if it doesn't etc etc. Fortunately, I needn't have had any concerns, on arrival the car was waiting, a cup of tea offered, keys were offered and it was exactly as described.

I'd come prepared with gloves, torch etc but it was obvious this car was a good one, very well presented, all previous MOTs, lots of invoices, service history with both Jagaur and a well known and respected Jagaur specialist in Hertfordshire, recent brakes and OE spec Continental tyres and a Jaguar Enthusiast Club sticker in the windscreen confirmed that this was a well cared for car

Welcome bonus was the car was advertised with 89,000 miles, on starting her up odometer showed just over 70,000 and checking the old MOTs, this all tied up - all pointers were that a good deal was turning into a really very good deal indeed

Money was exchanged and I was now the proud owner of very nice Jaguar S Type R.

Journey home was uneventful, save for a miraculous average of just over 35mpg being recorded.

Today has seen a quick wash taking place and noting down of what needs to be done, pretty limited but includes new numberplates, updated sat nav disc and a few very minor stone chips to be sorted as well as a full detail, can't remember buying such a well sorted car

Nicely specced with optional sat nav, phone, TV tuner (analogue sadly) and electric sunroof on top of a very generous standard spec that includes immensely comfortable and every which way adjustable electric memory seats

I'll let the pictures do the talking









The washer nozzles are not a different colour, just a trick of the light


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

All the images except the interior one don't work buddy!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

And a couple more


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

nbray67 said:


> All the images except the interior one don't work buddy!


Cheers - now fixed


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Cracking car and what great value. I look forward to your next write up about it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Love these, love the colour too. Always said that if I have to replace the ATR, the only thing that really tickles my fancy is the Jag S type R. Massive amount of power and spec for the money.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Very smart. My manager at work has a met green v6 one.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice , We just sold our one 06 plate same colour but with the vulcan alloys , black leather , 35000 miles , for £6k , 1st person who phoned up bought it without even looking at it 

One hell of a lot of car for the money


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

That a tape deck?


----------



## mickR (Apr 4, 2014)

I had an 04 S type R about 7 years ago, same interior as yours, every option ticked when new, fantastic car and a real wolf in sheeps clothing.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

What we all want to know...

"How fast is it Mr?"

What's it like compared to your other cars, Alfa, Aero, Boxster and the 328i you had. Always good to hear a comparison.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I like it a lot, rare to see such a clean one. The ones up here seem to all suffer from rotten arches and wings, yours looks great.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> What we all want to know...
> 
> "How fast is it Mr?"
> 
> What's it like compared to your other cars, Alfa, Aero, Boxster and the 328i you had. Always good to hear a comparison.


Quoted as 5.3 sec to 60mph and electronically limited to 155mph, mid-range torque is stupendous

A total world apart from the Saab which has shocked me, everything about it feels luxurious compared to functional in the Saab

Its not necessarily a car to be thrown around but is certainly more capable than its size / weight / age would have you believe - S Type R features electronically controlled dampers so nice balance between tautness and comfort

The supercharger whine is lovely and very addictive, only disappointment is the exhaust which currently is far too subdued, currently investigating a pair of freer flowing rear boxes to release a little more V8 rumble without it impacting too much on refinement

What I like most about it - it looks like an elderly Jag, only a single and very subtle R badge on the bootlid to give it away, to me its an epic iron fist in a velvet glove kind of car


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice to know how you get on with it, mpg, running costs etc.

I've had my Octy VRS for 5 years now and keep thinking of a change but struggling with something to tempt me, these look great for the Money.

My list looks something like:

e46 330ci Auto Cab
e90 330i M-Sport Auto Tourer
S-Type R
CLK 500 coupe or Cab
E500 Estate
730/745i
645i
A8 3.0TDi

confused.com, I'll probably keep it another 2 years whilst thinking about it lol


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

andy665 said:


> Quoted as 5.3 sec to 60mph and electronically limited to 155mph, mid-range torque is stupendous
> 
> A total world apart from the Saab which has shocked me, everything about it feels luxurious compared to functional in the Saab
> 
> ...


my mums STR has the rear boxes replaced with two sections of straight pipe. 
It sounds beautiful!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Did see one on Sunday driving through Meriden village centre and that had the exhaust changed, sounded very very loud in a good V8 way.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rowe said:


> my mums STR has the rear boxes replaced with two sections of straight pipe.
> It sounds beautiful!


Thats one option I'll be exploring with Powerflow on Saturday morning once I'm back from Brussels


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Nice to know how you get on with it, mpg, running costs etc.
> 
> I've had my Octy VRS for 5 years now and keep thinking of a change but struggling with something to tempt me, these look great for the Money.
> 
> ...


I had a not dissimilar list in my head but with the addition of other Jags (XJ6 / 8), Mercedes CL 500

My thoughts on cars on your list that I considered

e46 330ci Auto Cab - a lot of very rough ones, majority fallen in to the wrong hands and not maintained properly
e90 330i M-Sport Auto Tourer - did not consider
S-Type R
CLK 500 coupe or Cab - looked at three, not as fast, solid, spacious as the STR
E500 Estate - did not consider
730/745i - just too big
645i - not practical enough and performance a long way behind STR
A8 3.0TDi - looked at 3,7 V8 and 4.2 V8 - parts prices and aluminium construction put me off

The Jag just stood out as the best all rounder


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Think I've had the same thoughts with the CLK, 645i and A8. The 645i really is quite small inside for the size no bigger than the e46.

Mercs worry me a bit around that age with their build/material quality.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

lovely car :thumb: love the interior, I do love Jags  and an S Type R is one hellava car, nearly bought one myself a few years ago.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh dear Andy, reading this has just fuelled my need to pursue one of these. I am definately leaning towards and S type now. 

It looks as though we have had similar initial thoughts as I've looked at a couple of other jags too. You've got one of the best colours too. There was a nice looking V6 version down south I was interested in with this colour but the V8 supercharged element is far more tempting. I am viewing one on Sunday, although it doesn't look quite as nice as yours. 

Nice write up, thanks again!


----------



## tommyboy (Sep 29, 2007)

I think I have a spare set of OE sat nav discs from my last XF if you think they would be compatable they are yours for a small donation to H4H. 
Tom


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

tommyboy said:


> I think I have a spare set of OE sat nav discs from my last XF if you think they would be compatable they are yours for a small donation to H4H.
> Tom


Thanks but mine came with the latest disc already installed


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Guitarjon said:


> Oh dear Andy, reading this has just fuelled my need to pursue one of these. I am definately leaning towards and S type now.
> 
> It looks as though we have had similar initial thoughts as I've looked at a couple of other jags too. You've got one of the best colours too. There was a nice looking V6 version down south I was interested in with this colour but the V8 supercharged element is far more tempting. I am viewing one on Sunday, although it doesn't look quite as nice as yours.
> 
> Nice write up, thanks again!


My early impressions are very favourable - only thing that lets it down is perhaps not a problem - its too damn quiet, going to see my local Longlife exhaust agent on Thursday and discuss what we can do. Exhaust system is in good condition so not looking to replace the entire system, thoughts at the moment are to simply ditch the rear silencers. I know resonance at about 1800rpm (70mph) may be an issue but Dynamat in the boot area may well resolve it

I just want it to sound like its got a bit of bite

I was very lucky, I don't think the place I bought it from knew what they had - full Jaguar and well known Jaguar specialist service history, last owner was clearly pretty fastidious as its even wearing a set of OE Continental SportContacts

The S Type is underrated, mainly because the early 1999-2002 models were saddled with a poor interior and dynamics that were clearly developed with the US market in mind, the post 2002 cars are vastly better. I spoke to a fair few current and ex S Type owners and most were very, very complimentary about them. I'm still not sold on the styling but they do look a lot better in Sport or R spec and they are very colour sensitive

Owners seem really genuine as well, just picked up a set of OE BBS split rims for £80, ok they need a refurb but still stupidly cheap and bloke was insistent he doesn't need paying until I collect them after Christmas


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Collected the car from Longlife exhausts in Oswestry this evening and could not stop grinning - rear silencer delete, turning a subtle pussy cat into something that sounds a little more menacing - best £200 I've ever spent on a car. Apologies for poor visuals, blame the 7 year old cameraman but the audio is what matters


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

andy665 said:


> Collected the car from Longlife exhausts in Oswestry this evening and could not stop grinning - rear silencer delete, turning a subtle pussy cat into something that sounds a little more menacing - best £200 I've ever spent on a car
> 
> Jag rear silencer delete - Longlife Exhausts - Oswestry UK - YouTube


Oh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :car:

Love it


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Niice - that's a great noise :thumb:

Sadly my Dad has just chucked his 2.0 S-Type at me to get rid of as he's decided that he's too ill and will not drive again. Things only done 49k.

Have not got a clue what the market is out there for them.


Like the spec of those Type R's, nice subtle bodykit too.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The_Bouncer said:


> Niice - that's a great noise :thumb:
> 
> Sadly my Dad has just chucked his 2.0 S-Type at me to get rid of as he's decided that he's too ill and will not drive again. Things only done 49k.
> 
> ...


Won't be a 2.0 S Type - smallest engine was the 2.5 V6.

Smaller engined petrols are worth buttons which is a shame - I'd keep it for yourself as a daily -)


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Just caught up with this thread - very interesting choice and look forward to reading about the real world running costs. Love the contrast of the new exhaust to the overall understatement of the vehicle!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

yetizone said:


> Just caught up with this thread - very interesting choice and look forward to reading about the real world running costs. Love the contrast of the new exhaust to the overall understatement of the vehicle!


One of the reasons I like them is he relative subtlety of them, with the exhaust I have kind of spoiled the effect.

Economy has settled down to about 25mpg but having now bought a Clio 182 the Jag will become the 3rd car and seriously pampered, mind you I intend to seriously pamper the 182 as well

Blipped the throttle when parked at Tesco this morning and set the alarm off on the car next to me


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

sounds spot on!
Now time to get rid of the ridiculous intake on it, and stick a filthy cone filter one there for more supercharge whine


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rowe said:


> sounds spot on!
> Now time to get rid of the ridiculous intake on it, and stick a filthy cone filter one there for more supercharge whine


I have a modified intake on order


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

andy665 said:


> I have a modified intake on order


:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

What sort of modified intake are you looking at? 

There doesn't seem to be a deal of common tuning options for these unless I've just been looking in the wrong place. 

So far the ones I've seen mentioned are exhaust changes and supercharger pullies.m

I've got an aftermarket exhaust on mine which is a lovely sound but not too deafening. I've spoken to a performance company who supply and fit smaller nose pullies so that's one in the pipe work. Im not too sure whether I want the charger whine any louder. I've previously span superchargers fast and added intercooler pipe work, air filters etc and the noise can get tiresome. I quite like how relaxed mine feels.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I want to find some cheap wheels in need of a refurb lol. You got a bargain there.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Guitarjon said:


> What sort of modified intake are you looking at?
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a deal of common tuning options for these unless I've just been looking in the wrong place.


Stage 1 intake - £120 delivered

http://www.jaguarforums.com/forum/s...take-tubes-now-available-will-fit-strs-83960/


----------

